# I applied car tire shine to my bike tires after cleaning



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok so my bike got dirty after cleaning it I had some ArmorAll Extreme Tire shine and said why not. The Tires are Bontrager Hank's completely slick 26x2.2 great for street road use very grippy sides and nice hard center basically zero rolling resistance.

Not sure if this is bad or if its not suggested to apply car tire shine to bike tires, they seem to have soaked up some of the oils. Bottles says it conditions and nourishes the rubber and prevents fading or cracking.

*
I hope this stuff hasn't ruined my new tires*

https://www.armorall.com/products/view_product.php?product_id=23&main_group=3&category_index=tire thats the bottle (best I've ever used on car tires)

and results Note the dark shot was prior to applying the shine.

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e336/MikeL1/IMG_0364.jpg

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e336/MikeL1/IMG_0378.jpg

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e336/MikeL1/IMG_0372.jpg

and if your intrested these are the same tires

https://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=318&t=641667&last=6405529


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

Shouldn't hurt anything, but the fairly "greasy" feel on the rubber tends to pick up every grain of dirt from then on. In my opinion tire shine (even when used on cars) makes tires look great for a little while then worse than they would without it very shortly thereafter.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

If it did ruin your tires....I'd recommend getting a new bike. Just my 2 cent's. Sorry if that was mean.....but do you ride that bike on anything but the street and paved trails?


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

If you read the tire shine container, it says not to use on bike tires. 

Who gives a $hit about how clean their tires look anyway?


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

You should not apply tire protectant products to any part of a tire (car or bike) that comes in contact with the pavement. It will make the tires slick, so they might slide right out from under you on a fast turn. So be careful.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

ljsmith said:


> You should not apply tire protectant products to any part of a tire (car or bike) that comes in contact with the pavement. It will make the tires slick, so they might slide right out from under you on a fast turn. So be careful.


+1

Read the can next time dude. Then think about it, then read it again.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I have heard that it can damage the sidewalls, not sure if one application would be terminal though. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*And....*

keep that crap as far away from brakes as you can!!! One drop on a rotor, pad, rim braking surface, etc. and you're hosed. We've had two instances of proud owners treating they're tires with Armoral at the shop. One with rim brakes and one with discs. The metal bits are no problem buff em down a bit with emery cloth and clean with alcohol, but you'll never get that shizza out of the pads. Deffinately read the lable. I doubt you've ruined the tires with one application. Just don't use it again.

Good Dirt


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

The bike shop I used to work at used to armor all the tires on the bikes on the floor to make them look better. 
The tire will have less grip at first, so be careful, but you haven't ruined the tire.


----------



## rdhood (Jul 30, 2008)

Berkley said:


> If you read the tire shine container, it says not to use on bike tires.
> 
> Who gives a $hit about how clean their tires look anyway?


posers


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Dad applied armor all to my cr125 seat once without telling me. The first moderate hill I climbed I almost slid off the back of the seat causing the motorcycle to wheelie, but I rode it out. That stuff makes surfaces extremely slick.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

dude wtf


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I have a funny story about this:

many years ago, many years, a co-worker of mine had a new specialized stumpjumper. White, steel, XT top of the line but the fact was he never rode it. Just bought it because we worked in a bike shop and mountain bikes were the new craze, heck even Jerry had one hanging in his apartment and the Red Hot Chili Peppers rode them and went to bike trade shows in LA, but I digress. He decided that he would sell it, get some cash, maybe buy one of the new carbon fiber epics that were just released, so in his spare time he disassembled it, cleaned all the parts, new cables, polish, wax and buff.

The last step was to hit the tires with a squirt of armor all, carefully so he didn't get any on the braking track. He smartly avoided the seat though, didn't want to make it slippery. He then brought his bike up and showed it off to all us floor staff.

"ooo, very clean, looks almost new" we exclaimed. 

He decided he should give it quick ride in the alley to make sure that all the gears and brakes worked before selling it. As he headed out he shifted up and got up to speed, running up the cog, slowing a bit he began to turn. The alley was moist, a little rain or something had left a puddle that traffic had spread down the alley, but he avoided the puddle because his bike was too clean to chance that. Unfortunately he hit that little moisture that was there and like bambi on ice, down he went. 

When we all recovered we ran over to him, his clean bike had slid under a parked car, the downtube was dented, the paint was all scratched up, a grip was torn and the saddle was gashed. His elbow was hamburger, head was cut, wrist was sore and raspberries all down his leg.

So he never sold the bike he didn't ride. Paid for his mistake with flesh and was then humiliated when the most senior bike master mechanic said "You put armor all on the tires? Why the hell would you wax your tires?"

So lesson: Just as you would not grease, oil or lubricate your tires, neither should you wax them and armour all is a wax straight and simple".


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Armour All and any other "rubber care product" that contains petroleum distillates will actually damage all rubber. To put a rubber safe product on your mountain bike tires is unwise. Clean the tires with mild soap and water if you feel you have too.


----------



## dueruote (Oct 18, 2007)

I stole my mom's hair spray and used it on my tires.
Mamma mia... you got to try it.


----------

